# loose door???



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

on my drivers side door it shuts and latches but you can her it jiggle when i hit bumps. is there a way i can make it so it shuts tighter???


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> on my drivers side door it shuts and latches but you can her it jiggle when i hit bumps. is there a way i can make it so it shuts tighter???


 Not sure if the lock is adjustable or not on these cars , I'd have to look. If there are 3 or so bolts to loosen up around the lock area (on the car itself or on the door) , loosen those and push the lock _in_ a bit , in some cases it won't go very far at all , but 1/4 to 1/2 an inch is all you need. Test close it a few times and adjust til the door is even with the body , unless you don't care about the looks of it being a bit off.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

thanks i will give that a shot and see if it works. i hope it does i am tired of it rattling.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> thanks i will give that a shot and see if it works. i hope it does i am tired of it rattling.


 I hear ya. Depending on the condition of the lock fasteners , it may work itself loose again in a few weeks/months , but you don't want to crank it down too tight............


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

BUMP Hey Gremlin , how's that working out for you. Get it fixed?


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i got it fixed and it seems to be holding good. even though the door is tighter, the windows still is not sealing all the way. the door will not go in anymore so is there a way to tighten or change the distance between the window and the seal????


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> i got it fixed and it seems to be holding good. even though the door is tighter, the windows still is not sealing all the way. the door will not go in anymore so is there a way to tighten or change the distance between the window and the seal????


 The track inside the door may be off. The only cure is to pull the door apart and realign everything. It's a PITA , but may be worth it just to not be rained on.


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

Also a lot of that jiggle sound maybe the window moving around on its tracks when its down in the door.


----------

